
A Christmas miracle: Google Pixel 2 activations surpassed iPhone X - kanishkdudeja
http://bgr.com/2017/12/27/pixel-2-vs-iphone-x-christmas-sales/
======
lern_too_spel
Misleading title. Pixel 2 devices had the largest lift in activations over the
previous week.

------
tracker1
I pre-ordered the Pixel 2 XL, and got it as part of the first ship... I don't
care for the rounded display, it's almost impossible to use input without
issue unless you have a case on it (didn't have the case for the first few
days). Beyond this, the bluetooth issues since Android 8 have been outright
painful. The recent update has helped a lot, but it's still not right, about
to cancel Pandora.

Other than the bluetooth issues really enjoying the device.. The look/feel
(beyond round edges effecting input) is spot on. I am hoping to not have to
replace the battery on this device in less than 2 years though. My Nexus 6
literally caught fire after battery issues around 15 months in use.

------
nickthemagicman
I think Steve Jobs was the unique vision that kept Apple going and kept it
'different' than other tech products on the market. When his inherited
influence and ideas start to wane at the company it will become just one of
the pack.

